# Beach Wheelchair rental needed, Sandbridge



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

Beach Wheelchair rental needed, Sandbridge
I am looking for some help in finding a beach wheelchair to rent for a week in, or close to, Sandbridge. Moneysworth Rentals gave up on them last year (high breakage rate?). We will be down next month and could use some help on this.
Thanks,


----------



## fishcrazy (Jun 26, 2004)

*Med Emporium*

I know Med Emporium used to rent them. They are in Hilltop in Va. Beach. Not sure about their number but am sure its available online. Hope you find one.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks fishcrazy, had missed them when searching.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.dcr.virginia.gov/state_parks/fir.shtml

Under the ACCESSIBILITY section the last line...

- A specialized beach wheelchair is available. Call (757) 412-2320 for details.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks jasonr,
Last time I called these were only for the park and we want one for a week, but I will call again on Monday just in case……..


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh ok. I just did a quick search and saw that. Didnt know if you were able to get one out of the park to go to the oceanfront 

I myself have never needed to rent one. Just trying to help


----------

